# Porter-Cable 12v Lithium Combo Drill and Driver



## live4ever

Thanks for the review! Been putting off getting a cordless set for a while - torn between 18V Makita and this one, which is $100 cheaper. Got a deck and bathroom remodel coming up so your perspective as a remodeler is appreciated…


----------



## WoodJediNTraining

Well another added feature of these tools is a belt clip that is changable to the left or right side of the tool….Light weight instead of laying it down just clip it on and anytime you need to reach for it, its there, just like a trusty tape measure… As far as your Deck Live4ever…. The impact drill will handle the deck screws very well …


----------



## Resurrected

Looks good missed a deal I guess over the holiday. Looking for one of these for small spaces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining

HA Ha Ha… Oh my Deke I have never laughed so hard…Great Comment!!! But let me leave you with these words of wisdom…...Change is inevitable - except from a vending machine. ~Robert C. Gallagher
:O)


----------



## Gator

I saw a picture of a bench somewhere and a guy had screwed a piece of abs pipe to the side of it for a "holster" to keep his cordless drill in.. I too stand mine on the bench, but this would work great I think.. 
I use my big 18v for drilling and find it a pain to switch to the screw bit, even with the quick adapters.. they are always so long in a tight spot.. so I have been thinking of getting a small drill for screw bits only… my boys got me a HD gift card for xmas.. and I think I may have just found the perfect gift.. Thanks Jedi.

Gator


----------



## WoodJediNTraining

Good Idea on the drill holster..and I just wanted to mention….I'm not 100% sure if HD sells the set…If I am not mistaken They carry other brand items… Lowe's is the one that carries Porter-cable items…


----------



## Ando

I own this same combo and agree 100% about their quality. great power in a small package. i do HVAC work and it is much nicer to carry this thing around in my bag rather than my 18 volt dewalt. that said, my DeWalt will still be pulled out for bigger jobs. woodjedi, you said you reach for your impact driver now rather than your hammer drill… you may want to re-consider if you are drilling into concrete. the impact driver and hammer drill are not the same. ive heard that impact drivers wont last long if they are used as hammer drills.


----------



## Dedvw

I am looking at purchasing a new 12V and had a question about this set. Do/have you screwed any 3" screws with this set. If so,do you think it could handle them repeatedly on the fast speed setting?

I know currently, many 12V's aren't powerful enough to drill a 3 inch screws unless you have time to waste on the slow setting or only a couple screws to drill. But, as drill technology improves, I believe we will see smaller, more powerful workhorses. Just wondering if were getting closer to this yet


----------



## Dedvw

I


----------



## WoodJediNTraining

Ando, you are correct, they are not the same.. when i have alot of tapcons to install or concrete to drill i will use my hammer drill with a concrete drill bit instead of changing the bit to a screw tip, i use the PC impact drill to set the tapcons… Dedvw I have not gone into an extensive drilling session with 3" screws, however the screwing I have done with 3" fasteners, I have not had any issues with the drill keeping up with me… I hope that helps…


----------



## Ken90712

I was just looking in the store at this today may have to buy it tomarrow. My 2, 18v Dewalts get heavy after a while.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining

EXACTLY!!...lol… with these two drills…the FORCE is strong within me…LOL


----------



## WoodJediNTraining

Deke you are a trip.. You and I would get along well….lol… im gonna add you as a buddy if thats ok?


----------

